# Bilateral L2, L3, L4, L5?????



## jenbet25 (May 15, 2012)

I am getting confused with coding for a rf facet and would appreciate if someone could help clarify these codes for me. 

Would I bill this as 64635-50, and 64636-50 or should it be 64635-50 and 64636x2-50??

Can we bill at multiple units since the description in cpt book states "nerve(s)"? Please help


----------



## hgolfos (May 15, 2012)

Your scenario looks like 3 facet joint levels were treated.  Facet RFA's used to be reported per nerve, but are now reported per facet joint level.  Nerve(s) refers to all the nerves innervating a single level.  It would be correct to report:

64635-50
64636-50
64636-50

Depending on payer you may need to add a modifier to the third level to indicate it is an additional level and not a duplicate.


----------

